# Wie XFCE Restart ohne consolekit

## LuxJux

EDIT: Liebe Mods. Bitte ins gentoo deutsch Forum verschieben. Tschuldigung

Wie XFCE Restart ohne consolekit

In der WIKI oder auch im Forum benoetigt wird und/oder consolekit/upower

In  *Quote:*   

> eselect news read: No News are good news

 

wurde consolekit letztes Jahr aus dem tree rausgenommen.

dbus und elogind wurden in den runlevel boot aufgenommen.

LoginManager wird nicht benutzt sondern direkt mit inittab ins DE gebootet

Falls mir da jemand bei helfen kann

```
localhost /home/luxjux # emerge --info

Portage 3.0.17 (python 3.8.8-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-10.2.0, glibc-2.32-r7, 5.10.27-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.10.27-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:    16320408 total,  14916492 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 08 Apr 2021 07:00:02 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: be39975af02d4a8488290ced9eb04a5b3e160b82

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.1 p2) 2.35.1

ccache version 4.2 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18_p7::gentoo, 3.8.8::gentoo, 3.9.2::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:            1.47.0-r2::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          4.2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.18.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.35.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.2.0-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

lto-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/lto-overlay

    masters: gentoo mv

    priority: 50

mv

    location: /var/lib/layman/mv

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O3     -fuse-linker-plugin -pipe -falign-functions=32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O3     -fuse-linker-plugin -pipe -falign-functions=32"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O3     -fuse-linker-plugin -pipe -falign-functions=32"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O3     -fuse-linker-plugin -pipe -falign-functions=32"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ https://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/linux/distributions/gentoo/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif go gpm graphite gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc lto mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pango pcre pdf pgo png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS

localhost /home/luxjux # 

```

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> LoginManager wird nicht benutzt sondern direkt mit inittab ins DE gebootet 

 

Ich kenne zwei Arten, wie man XFCE nach dem Booten startet:

Booten in die TTY Konsole, login, X-Umgebung und XFCE mit "startx" starten

Booten in einen grafischen Display-Manager (wie sddm), dort einloggen, und der Display-Manager startet dann XFCE

Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass jemand direkt nach XFCE bootet?

Ich selbst verwende die erste Methode.

----------

## firefly

Man kann die meisten display manager auch so konfigurieren dass automatisch ein nutzer angemeldet wird

----------

## LuxJux

Wegen dem LogIn kann hier nachgelesen werden.

Mein Problem ist jedoch LogOut.

Restart und Shutdown. Diese Felder sind ausgegraut.

LogOff funktioniert.

Als Installationssprache wurde englisch gew'hlt. Ebendso wurde eine en_US-Tastaur bei gentoo angeschlossen.

----------

## firefly

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Wegen dem LogIn kann hier nachgelesen werden.
> 
> Mein Problem ist jedoch LogOut.
> 
> Restart und Reboot. Diese Felder sind ausgegraut.
> ...

 

Der blog post ist schon 10 Jahre alt. Seit dem hat sich viel verändert.

Scheinbar hast du uns missverstanden. Wir können nicht verstehen wieso du direkt via inittab nach xfce startest.

Unsere Vermutung ist, dass durch die nicht verwendung eines login managers, diese optionen inaktiv sind.

Tritt das Problem auch auf, wenn du folgendes machst?

- login in der TTY Konsole

- dort dann via startx XFCE starten

----------

## LuxJux

~~~~~~Manchmal hab ich so flashbacks~~~~~``

 *Quote:*   

> Mein Problem ist jedoch LogOut.

 

Restart und Shutdown. Diese Felder sind ausgegraut.

LogOff funktioniert.

----------

## LuxJux

bump

Sollte aufgrund der Wortwahl oder wegen weil bei der Erstellung des Themas...na .ja, TAB verklickt......

Ich hab doch keine Probleme, oder ?

Egal wo rumgegooglet wurde, alle sagen ich soll consolekit emergen.

----------

## LuxJux

Hier wird ja Plasma benutzt. War'n 124 Pakete.

[url=post 8607792] eselect profile set 8 ( Desktop Plasma ) [/post] [/url]

Hat aber nicht gehilft. Werd da mal weiter im Text.

package.use

```
app-text/poppler -qt5

dev-lang/mono minimal

sys-auth/elogind pam

sys-libs/ncurses -gpm

```

----------

## LuxJux

Hab ich die Kernel-Einstellungen ueberprueft ? Nein.

```
genkernel --microcde all
```

----------

## LuxJux

Von hier wurde das 

 *Quote:*   

> I think it has nothing to do with caribou.
> 
> Maybe a display driver issue......
> 
> From the wiki
> ...

  ausprobiert.

Jetzt sind die SonderFunktionsTasten weg ( Home, Email, mute, Lautstaerke +/- ) weshalb so ein Backup doch sehr brauchbar ist, wenns mal Probelme gibt.

```

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/17.1 (stable)

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/selinux (stable)

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/hardened (stable)

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/hardened/selinux (stable)

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop (stable) *

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome (stable)

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome/systemd (stable)

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma (stable)

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma/systemd (stable)

  [10]  default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/systemd (stable)

  [11]  default/linux/amd64/17.1/developer (stable)

  [12]  default/linux/amd64/17.1/no-multilib (stable)

  [13]  default/linux/amd64/17.1/no-multilib/hardened (stable)

  [14]  default/linux/amd64/17.1/no-multilib/hardened/selinux (stable)

  [15]  default/linux/amd64/17.1/systemd (stable)

  [16]  default/linux/amd64/17.0 (dev)

  [17]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/selinux (dev)

  [18]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/hardened (dev)

  [19]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/hardened/selinux (dev)

  [20]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop (dev)

  [21]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/gnome (dev)

  [22]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/gnome/systemd (dev)

  [23]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma (dev)

  [24]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma/systemd (dev)

  [25]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/developer (dev)

  [26]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/no-multilib (dev)

  [27]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/no-multilib/hardened (dev)

  [28]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/no-multilib/hardened/selinux (dev)

  [29]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/systemd (dev)

  [30]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/x32 (dev)

  [31]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/musl (exp)

  [32]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/musl/hardened (exp)

  [33]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/musl/hardened/selinux (exp)

  [34]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/uclibc (exp)

  [35]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/uclibc/hardened (exp)

```

-----------

Shutdown sieht bei mir i.M. so aus

In der gentoo-root-Konsole -reboot-

Calculate starten. Im Menu=Logoff-shutdown anklicken.

P.S.: Das April2021-Release ist raus

----------

## LuxJux

Wollte nur nochmal nachfragen, ob jemand eine Idee hat, XFCE auch ohne consolekit runterzufahren aka Restart/Shutdown.

Zwangweise systemd zu installieren ..........ist dann die letzte Option.

Edit: XFCE hat open-rc oder so

----------

